# Febi-Bilstein Front Upper Control Arm Kits - Now Available



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

Now available through PURE Motorsport is a Febi-Bilstein front upper control arm kit. We previously had only the full front kits, but Mike has managed to put together a full Upper-Only kit here, now, too, and at a great rate!
*Only $229.95!!*
(Plus shipping and tax, where applicable)








This kit replaces all 4 of the front upper arms on any of the B5/B6/B7 A4's and S4's, the B5 Passat, and the C5 A6/AR chassis!

Click HERE to order!


----------

